# disk full, was nun?

## gEry

ich habe dummer weise von einem nas daten auf das root fs kopiert. nun ist es zu 100% voll.

ich kann nichts löschen, d.h die daten scheinen nach einem rm weg zu sein, aber die disk ist immer noch voll.

Wie kann ich da wieder ein wenig platz schafen? Gibts na nicht eine "tune" möglichkeit?

Danke!

----------

## c_m

ich würd an deiner stelle erstmal nen fs check machen.

----------

## gEry

"fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage". dies ist der grund, weshalb ich es nicht gemacht habe...

zudem, ich möchte das notebook jetzt nicht herunterfahren... evt. kommt der kernel nicht mal mehr hoch -.-

----------

## musv

Notebook runterfahren und 'ne LiveCD/Rescue-CD booten

----------

## menschi

du hast was auf die root platte kopiert, dann war sie voll, dann hast es wieder gelöscht aber es ist immernoch voll?

seltsam  :Razz: 

lösch aber mal wenn du dsl o.höher hast den inhalt der ordner /var/tmp/portage/* & /usr/portage/distfiles/* je nachdem wieviel du emergedst, sammeln sich dort schonmal einige gb an wenn du das nochnicht freigeräumt hattest

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-293271-start-0.html

----------

## nanos

Ist mir auch schon öfter passiert, aber das Problem war nach einem Neustart weg.

Irgendwie wird  der freie  Platz nicht aktualisiert.

----------

## mv

Vermutlich ist der Prozess, der die große Datei geschrieben hat, noch nicht tot und hält sie geöffnet. Daher kann der Platz beim Löschen dieser Datei noch nicht freigegeben werden.

----------

## gEry

nach nem reboot konnte ich die daten dan löschen... schaut tatsächlich so aus, als ging das vorher nicht wegen dem process... es war ein cp befehl...was hätte ich denn da abwürgen müssen?

zudem, X server konnte schon nicht mehr starten, wegen speicherplatz...  aber geht nun, danke  :Smile: 

----------

